# Eric, HELP!!!



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Ok I have Panic disorder along with everything else. and about 2 weeks ago I woke up in an alwful state, I think my sugar had dropped, but Im not sure because that and a panic attack feel the same. I've got to get my self under control. now evrytime I wake up in the night I will panic because I think it's my sugar, but I think its really panic. I've had sooooooo much stress and Itake zoloft and its been good for 6 years but I ,might have to go up to cope with these stressful situations and then come back down later.when I first went on zoloft my dr said that was a possibility if I ever got into alot of stress, but also said I needed to exercise everyday and that would help me even if the meds didnt, well I have not exercised regularly in about 2 years. Last week i did 2 days in a row and I felt a lot better those days and a couple after. I have alot of negative thoughts and they are hard to get rid of. I did before with exercise and relaxtion. What do you think. Do you think Mike's tapes would help too and what about his anxiety CDPlease respond


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi, Allinknots,The same thing happens to me. Every now and then I wake up in an awful state, too. I am hypoglycemic and, yes, it can be hard to tell the difference between a blood sugar attack and a panic attack. What I did was go to the drugstore and buy a blood sugar monitor for diabetics. Then, when I wake up in an awful state (or even when I get into an awful state during the day), I simply check my sugars. Most of the time they are low and I can easily fix the problem with some juice. If they are normal, I know to do my breathing because it's "just" a panic attack and it will pass. It's really the only way to know for sure which is causing the panicky feeling and it is much easier to deal with it if you know exactly what the problem is. I highly recommend a monitor!Also, I just finished the hypno tapes about two weeks ago and I recommend them, too. My panic is way down and my IBS has improved as well. It is still not to where I hoped it would be, but I have read it takes time for some people. My negative thoughts have slowed WAY down (I am a drama queen, everything is always the worst possible scenario), and that is a direct result of the hypno.I hope this helps you out. I know how miserable it is to wake up in a panic. Not fun at all!Lauralee


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks for the reply.I do have a monitor but am out of strips, will get some. I've been under so much stress.My hubby hasnt been to well and they are doing more test this week, check out my post in the meeting place under scary news. My mom is acting weird, my mother in law is wasting away, she might have cancer, Im trying to get a business started, and my mother in laws stepfather has cancer. just a touch of the stress Im under.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Allinknots, Yes I would recommend his tapes to heelp you out, one of there benefits is anxiety reduction.Howevver, I would also look at ways to reduce the stress in your life as much as possible and to stick with the excersising as well.The Tapes will help your anxiety levels and your IBS. However, its important to evealuate things in your life that are adding to all this, some can be changed and somethings not. We do the best we can.Did you read the our thoughts and IBS thread?I am sorry to hear your having such a rough time and people around you are so sick. You can't change somethings that happen, but you can work on changing how you react to things happening around you and understand the whole process better. This helps a lot.If you have more questions let me know.It might also be a good thing to see a professional in person for some of this as well and perhaps learn some CBT to help you cope with reactions to problems.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2002)

Allinknots..... I agree with Eric..... it sounds as if another medical evaluation might be in order. If it's any consolation, I took Zoloft for 5 years. I was off of it for 3 years... then went on Celexa for about a year and a half. Now I don't take either. I also suffer from hypoglycemia, generalized anxiety disorder and panic disorder along with clinical depression, so I do empathize with you and your situation. It's been my experience that once I gained more control over my stress (my perception of situations).... the panic symptoms improved. You may need help gaining control over your panic episodes and only a qualified professional can help you with that. Just know that you are not alone and there is help. Take care, Evie


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I feel better today, I know what I have to do.I've exercised the passed 2 days, so thats helped. Ifigured out another one of my problems.I started my peroid today, so I was PMSing really bad. Ive cut down on my sugar intake too.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better today!!


----------

